
Wikipedia India and Its Bias - ark__n
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1235098631738281984.html
======
raxxorrax
It isn't just India. Recent developments suggest that the initial idea is dead
for certain topics. Although it still works flawlessly for more technical
articles, it certainly is a bad place to get information for anything that has
become remotely politicized.

There are many detractors that either try to white wash articles or the other
way around.

My last contribution to wikipedia is probably 10-15 years old. I also did some
not so constructive stuff like supplying unfavorable information about
politicians I didn't like. Remained untouched by any editors until my guilty
conscience removed it again.

Currently I feel that certain article inform me more about the inclinations of
certain cliques of editors instead of the topic, exactly how it is described
in the article.

The supposed fight against bias has introduced more of it. A lot of it.

------
tsjq
that's an eye-opener article. include some proofs, references, etc to make it
more solid. else, this would be seen as a merely very-long-allegation piece

